# Curtain between drop down bed and windscreen Hymer 644



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Just doing a bit of spring cleaning in motorhome. Mattress cover whizzing round in washing machine but removal of mattress revealed a very sorry looking curtain which goes round bed between bed and windscreen. I think any attempt to remove and wash it will result in total disintegration. Has anyone ever replaced one of these? If so, did you buy a new and where did you get it from? Has anyone actually made a new one - if so, how easy (or difficult ) was it? Any ideas would be appreciated. 

Many thanks in advance 

Charlieivan


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, I asked almost the same question about six months ago and the majority of posts suggested that it was better to take them down and have them copied by a local seamstress or the male equivalent to be politically correct. Tom


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep - we [or rather I] made a set from dark wine coloured pre-pleated material [from http://www.abakhan-onlineshop.co.uk/index.html
I just took the original curtains and used them as a pattern . . maybe not quite up to professional standard but they do the job perfectly 8)


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Charlieivan. If you are not up to making some, give Rosie or Peter at Hambiltons a ring, 01772 315078. He does a lot of repair work on Hymers so will have a contact.
Cheers Sid


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

I thought it might be worth making a suggestion for your consideration before you spend money replacing your curtain. In our Hymer 544 with the same bed/curtain arrangement as yours I believe, we chose to remove this curtain completely and do without it (we'll reinstall it if and when we sell the van). Althouch this means the bed folding metalwork is exposed to us when we are in bed, we get much better ventilation around us when in bed, and if there is any strange noise or I want to peep out at the weather I can now do it easily by peeping between the front windscreen curtain or silver screen, or by peeping out the side curtain. The lack of this curtain is not noticed when the bed is raised, and I think it is purely cosmetic. By the way I can now also put my book and specs down onto the dashboard area when finished reading (or even my empty teacup) without getting out of bed!!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments and advice.I eventually decided to take the curtain down and make a new one using old one as a pattern.Took a couple of evenings with the sewing machine but new one is now in place and looking good.Once again thanks to all.

Charlieivan


----------

